# Hi friends



## TimJohnstone (16/12/14)

Hello friends am from Sydney.. how are you all ?


----------



## Marzuq (16/12/14)

TimJohnstone said:


> Hello friends am from Sydney.. how are you all ?



Welcome @TimJohnstone 
Always good here on ecigssa


----------



## Derick (16/12/14)

TimJohnstone said:


> Hello friends am from Sydney.. how are you all ?


Welcome!
How's Oz today?


----------



## Dubz (16/12/14)

Welcome - doing good mate


----------



## Cat (16/12/14)

Tim, welcome! 
A pleasant surprise.


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

Most welcome to our forum. How is the vaping scene your way?


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

TimJohnstone said:


> Hello friends am from Sydney.. how are you all ?



We are all doing fine @TimJohnstone 
Tell us more about yourself and your vaping 
Also, why does your flag under your avatar say you are logging in from India? 
Are you perhaps visiting there on vacation?


----------



## TimJohnstone (10/1/15)

I am also great. thank you guys for appreciations.


----------

